# Complete trailer overhaul. Big changes (PICTURES)



## semojetman (May 4, 2013)

This is the trailer I salvaged from a 19' ski boat and I am transforming it into a flat bottom jet boat trailer. 

It was ugly, rusty, and falling apart.





Here it is after I cut out all the old V bottom crossmembers




I narrowed the trailer 6" then put all new square tubing crossmembers








I aligned the boards in the exact method in which they use on RiverCraft trailers.




I fit up the new steel fenders with the new(used) 17" aluminum wheels




I used 1 1/2" round pipe to make front and rear steps for easy access in boat.







Here is a rear shot of the new straight crossmembers with clear flush mount LED lights.




Still to come:
Im gonna cover the side steps with diamond plate, either steel or aluminum
There will be a 6" wide walk plank down the center of the trailer for loading and unloading alone.
And of course paint, either green or black, not sure yet

I would love to hear everyones opinions and ideas.


----------



## JMichael (May 5, 2013)

Since you have those outside bunks so close to the edge of the boat, I'd add some side bunks to make sure the boat doesn't drift to one side or the other and miss the bottom bunk when you're loading onto the trailer. Looks like you do some quality work and it's gonna be a nice trailer when you're done. 

Those are some low profile tires on those aluminum wheels. :shock:


----------



## semojetman (May 5, 2013)

you read my mind.

im putting 6' side bunks. 1 on each side.
i just gotta get the steel i want to use for it.

and also, the tires im using are a tiny bit taller than the ones pictured.


----------



## TNtroller (May 6, 2013)

semojetman said:


> you read my mind.
> 
> im putting 6' side bunks. 1 on each side.
> i just gotta get the steel i want to use for it.
> ...



whoa, 6' side bunks, better take a ladder with ya as well. :LOL2: Nice work all the way thru, should be one nice set up when complete.


----------



## semojetman (May 7, 2013)

I guess I should have been more specific.
6 Feet long. They will only go up to just above the side rib in height.


----------



## semojetman (May 18, 2013)

i got the side steps filled welded in good. 

its coming along nice. havent had much time to work on it but itx slowly coming along.


----------



## JMichael (May 19, 2013)

Looking good. I would either drill a drain hole at the bottom sidewall of those side bunk supports or do something to fill the tops of them so that they don't hold water inside and rust out quicker.


----------



## semojetman (May 19, 2013)

that is a very good point jmicheal. i didnt think about that.

i was going to try to find some plastic caps, but they might fill up with water before i get some.

thank u for the idea


----------



## hotshotinn (May 23, 2013)

that trailer an boat is comming allong nice.You do good work [-o<


----------



## Keystone (May 23, 2013)

Wish I had those side steps on my trailer. Sure would make it allot easier to get in and out of the boat when it is on the trailer. Have to use a step ladder.

Anyway, great looking set up. Look for ward to seeing the finished product.


----------

